# New Fellow Craft



## bama275 (Apr 13, 2013)

Just passed on Thursday. Found the app on my iPhone and decided to look around.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 13, 2013)

I had my Fellowcraft the Thursday before last. You'll get to the end of your lecture your first training session.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son (Apr 13, 2013)

Congrats brother.


----------



## bama275 (Apr 13, 2013)

I went today and spent two hours with my teacher. I should definitely be able to show my proficiency by the next lodge meeting. I am enjoying the journey so far.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Apr 13, 2013)

Welcome fellow of the craft. Keep us updated on your future progress.:thumbup:

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## lawyer_taj (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome fellow of the craft, as you continue your climb on the spiral steps, I greet you and I wish you exceedingly well.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bama275 (Apr 25, 2013)

I completed my proficiency tonight. I will be raised in two weeks!

I can't wait.


----------



## Ashlar76 (Apr 25, 2013)

bama275 said:


> I completed my proficiency tonight. I will be raised in two weeks!
> 
> I can't wait.



Congratulations! A big step for you next, indeed.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## AnthonyPomilia357 (Apr 27, 2013)

I had just received mine on this recent "passed" Thursday, April 25. Very pleasant experience. Met some great brothers afterwards. They led me to even further light by lecturing me in the kitchen, after lodge was closed! 

Fellowcraft of Metamora/ Hadley Lodge No. 210 of the GL of MI


----------



## JKC84 (Apr 27, 2013)

Congrats New Fellow Craft! May the Holy Saints continue to guide you towards the East! 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## cog41 (Apr 27, 2013)

Greetings from East Texas!


----------



## dwyllie (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a question: What are the rules regarding an individual with a felony conviction on his background becoming a Prince Hall Mason or joining a lodge in Texas?


----------



## AnthonyPomilia357 (Apr 28, 2013)

It depends on what the brothers think about it. 

Fellowcraft from Metamora/Hadley Lodge No. 210 of the GL of MI


----------



## dwyllie (Apr 28, 2013)

Ok Thanks. Does that mean there is nothing set in stone regarding the matter?


----------



## AnthonyPomilia357 (Apr 28, 2013)

Pretty much. What does the person have on his record?

Fellowcraft from Metamora/Hadley Lodge No. 210 of the GL of MI


----------



## bupton52 (Apr 28, 2013)

AnthonyPomilia357 said:


> It depends on what the brothers think about it.
> 
> Fellowcraft from Metamora/Hadley Lodge No. 210 of the GL of MI



It depends on what the GL constitution says about it. It matters not what the brothers think if it doesn't fall in law with GL law. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bupton52 (Apr 28, 2013)

dwyllie said:


> Ok Thanks. Does that mean there is nothing set in stone regarding the matter?



No new member shall be accepted with a Felony conviction per PHGLoTX law. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Apr 28, 2013)

Same for the GLoTX. Any felony conviction will bar you from membership. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bama275 (May 9, 2013)

Well, I am leaving in ten minutes to be raised to master mason. I have been looking forward to this for a long time.


----------



## Billy Jones (May 10, 2013)

Congrats Brother!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

